# Spinner Grind Air 24 Problem



## TWQ (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

das ist nun mein erstes Thema und ich hoffe mir wird hier geholfen. ?
Mein Name ist Timo, ich bin 48 Jahre alt und habe drei Mountainbike verrückte Kinder.
Für meinen Kleinsten habe ich ein Scott Spark aufgebaut.





Die Spinner konnte ich bei Commencal im Online-Shop günstig erwerben.
Nun zu meinem Problem:
Gestern beim Verladen haben sich die Tauchrohre von den Standrohren gelöst.
Sprich das ganze Vorderrad wurde nur noch von der Bremsleitung gehalten, nicht auszudenken,
was bei voller Fahrt hätte passieren können.
Bei der Inspektion ist mir folgendes aufgefallen. Der Airshaft hing noch im Tachrohr und war 
dort auch ordentlich befestigt. Nur die Befestigung (silberne Mutter auf dem Bild) im Standrohr
hatte sich gelöst.



Hat mich zwar auch erschrocken, aber nun Gut.
Auf der anderen Seite stehe ich nun aber vor dem Problem, hier gibt es keine Befestigung zwischen Tauchrohr und Standrohr,
ist das normal??
Das Tauchrohr ist zwar von unten verschraubt, hier ist aber lediglich eine Stange mit Platte enthalten.
anbei ein Bild, ist aber nicht so der Hit.



Auf dem nächsten Bild sind sozusagen alle vorhandenen Teile:




Kann ich die Achse nun so zusammenbauen oder fehlt hier die Befestigung.
Wenn auch noch jemand die genaue Ölmenge hätte, wäre ich wunschlos glücklich.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem gut schildern.

Besten Dank und Grüsse

Timo


----------



## spümco (4. Mai 2020)

Uij - da ist ja was ganz im Argen - die Tauchrohre sind eigentlich auf beiden Seiten mit den Standrohren verschraubt 
Kannst Du die Schraube auf der rechten Seite der Tauchrohreinheit lösen?
Viel findet man nicht zur Gabel - aber hier gibts zumindest etwas - auch was bezüglich Ölmenge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TWQ (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Spümco,

habe noch keine Idee wie ich den Stab im Tauchrohr gegenhalten  kann... leider dreht er sich mit... 

Grüsse
Timo


----------



## olsche (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn neu gekauft, so wie Du schreibst, sofort umtauschen und nicht selber rumbasteln.


----------



## spümco (5. Mai 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Wenn neu gekauft, so wie Du schreibst, sofort umtauschen und nicht selber rumbasteln.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so!



Querbach schrieb:


> Hallo Spümco,
> 
> habe noch keine Idee wie ich den Stab im Tauchrohr gegenhalten  kann... leider dreht er sich mit...
> 
> ...



Falls das mit dem Zurückschicken doch nicht funktionieren sollte - bei mir war da ein Innenseckskant drin zum kontern. Aber offensichtlich gibt es verschiedene Modelle - ich habe auch mal was gelesen, wo das innere fein mit Isopropanol gereinigt wurde und dann mit einem Stück alten Fahrradschlauch gekontert wurde.


----------



## Mzungu (5. Mai 2020)

Warum hast du die nicht in 20" genommen?


----------



## TWQ (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

hab Commencal schon angeschrieben. Mal schauen was kommt.
Nur wenn ich die Gabel nach Spanien schicke, ist sie sicher ein paar Wochen weg.
Daher meine Überlegung es selbst zu richten.
Ich denke falls ich doch Hand anlegen muss, würde ich die untere Schraube aufbohren.
Mit dem alten Fahrradschlauch hatte ich es schon probiert.
@Mzungu warum 24 Zoll? Ich hab so viele Aufbauthreads gelesen und fand die Lösung mit 24 Zoll Gabel
einfach supi. Mein Zwergi nimmt damit Abfahrten, dass mir Angst und Bange wird... und das Scott hält echt supi die Spur... Der Grosse fährt ein YT und der Mittlere ein Canyon, da will er mithalten,,,


----------

